# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  At the back Desk

## Mordan

Hi, 
all links were found while reading this page  RUSSIAN CARTOONS | RUSSIAN JOKES IN ENGLISH 
I find the series "At the back Desk" so cute and funny. It was wierd the first time i watched the episode with some 'wtf' moments but it is actually pretty good  ::

----------


## Mk52 Enthusiast

Very interesting TV show. It almost reminds me of an American comic book called Calvin and Hobbes, where the stories follow the imagination of the main kid Calvin. The stories flip back between his imagination, and what is actually happening in real life, like in this show. Thanks for sharing!

----------

